

Summer Reminder – Drowning Doesn't Look Like Drowning (2010) - viggity
http://mariovittone.com/2010/05/154/?123

======
viggity
It is damn scary how much actual drowning looks nothing like the way hollywood
makes it seem. I hope everyone has a fun, safe summer.

